
Ask HN: Confused software developer - nxi
I am desperate for help but not sure whom to ask. I do not have any senior software developer friend who I can ask for advice. So, I hope somebody out here can help me.
I am 30yr old software developer with 2 yrs experience as a ASP.net C# developer. I have been jobless for 6 months. During my tenure as a developer, I did not do anything great. Just converted some existing HTML(static) sites to dynamic(developed a simple &amp; crude cms like interface to edit the content on the website). I also made some simple web services. But I felt it was more like doing something and praying real hard that it should work. I cannot say honestly that I know webservice. Once I lost my job, I was having trouble finding .net openings as everyone wanted experienced people and no one wanted a junior. I decided to leave .net and look else where, I was also fed up with windows and visual studio. I tried Java but it was tough learning it based on the online resources. I struggled for a long time with Maven and still i am not sure if I know it properly. I did play around with Python, I really liked the syntax formating(well indented structure as it made it more readable). I am a windows 7 user, but now I am getting used to Linux mint since 3 months.
Now my problem is, I do not have experience due to which I cannot find a job and I cannot get a Job as I lack experience. Its like a dead-lock situation. Plus I have not achieved at 30 what I aimed to do when was 25. I am not sure which language to choose as I am trying to move away from .NET.
I am currently trying to develop an app for android in hopes to be self-employed or atleast gain a skill as a mobile app developer. But I am not very sure how successful I will be as I still struggling to find was way around Java.
May be I am just looking at all this in a wrong way. I am not sure, but I think its time for a complete shake up.
======
peterhi
Not wanting to be brutal but if you have 2 years experience of anything then
you are no longer a junior. Maybe not actually a senior but certainly not a
junior. Junior is like saying trainee. Stop thinking that you are junior.

You seem to play down your accomplishments "Just converted some existing
HTML(static) sites to dynamic(developed a simple & crude cms like interface to
edit the content on the website). I also made some simple web services"

Lets rewrite that for you:

1) Rebuilt existing site into a modern Web2.0 dynamic website complete with
it's own CMS to make the sites easier to maintain for the users. 2) Developed
webservices to allow the content of XXX easily accessible by other services.

If your CV is like this post then it needs a makeover.

You are not a junior anything, you are an experienced ASP.net C# developer!

Building on your ASP.net and C# skills will provide greater benefit in the
short term than becoming a noob in a whole bunch of other technologies.

~~~
eps
This bullshit spin won't withstand even the most basic technical interview. It
will also ensure that he'd come across as a pompous noob who's out of touch
with reality.

I've been programming for money close to 25 years and I can assure you that
the "junior" period covers _at least_ 5 years. Yes, 3 years in you would think
that you know a lot, have a boatload of experience and just a wee bit under
"senior", but then at a 10 year mark you realize how obnxoisously cocky that
self-assesment was. You just didn't know what you didn't know, but it didn't
prevent you from feeling super-smart.

So, yeah, the OP is most definitely junior. That part is not a problem and
it's actually _really good_ that he doesn't think more of himself than he
really is. His problem is a lack of experience and the only solution to this
is just to sit your ass down, read what others have written and write your own
code. Iterate.

~~~
smtddr
_> > I can assure you that the "junior" period covers at least 5 years._

You can't assure that. There are super sharp people out there with less than 3
years of experience that know a whole lot and there are devs with 10+ years
experience who can't determine when a for-loop should be used.

The problem is that term 'programmer' means very different things depending on
the industry and company you're in.

~~~
geocar
> The problem is that term 'programmer' means very different things depending
> on the industry and company you're in.

That's because 'programmer' as a word is a lot like 'painter', which means
"applies pigment to surface" and does not differentiate between "painter of
portraits" and "painter of my kitchen".

Programming is a literate and verbal exercise: We should have better words for
this.

------
OliverJones
With your level of experience, you should not make the mistake of jumping on,
or off, a particular technology stack's bandwagon. Look, lots of worthwhile
work happens in .net, and in Java, and in Python, and even in older languages.
When the technology in a stack has inconvenient or irritating aspects, that's
a big opportunity: if you're good at dealing with that stuff, you're valuable.

What counts? Getting stuff done, not indentation styles.

If you don't know SQL, now, while you're looking for work, is the time to
learn it. Give yourself the assignment of building a program and maybe a web
site to browse some kind of open data. (Historical weather measurements?
Nursing home quality scores? Political donations? There's tons of open data
available on the net). Get your system working.

For $10 a month, you can subscribe to an online books service like Safari
Books. That should allow you to overcome the somewhat chaotic state of online
teaching materials for popular software stacks.

------
echo272
The way you describe things reminded me of a fairly recent Hacker News post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8630972](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8630972)

It's a about a blog entry of a self taught programmer who was changing
technology stacks back and forth, I suggest you to read it.

As he concludes, the answer is to focus. IMHO if you don't enjoy .Net and you
want to change it, go for it; you will need motivation along the way and if
certain technology doesn't give it to you then learn something that does and
STICK to it.

------
nolite
Sorry dude.. you are looking at this the wrong way. This is an industry where
you do not need a job to get experience, you just need to RTFM (of whatever
tool you've adopted), learn it up and down, and find a way to apply it. That's
what you get from experience. After that, people will hire you

------
gfmyork
I know people get fed up of C#/.NET because it feels so separated from what's
going on in the rest of the development world and because the (relative) lack
of open source community makes it seem quite dull. But it's a great language
and a decent framework and with Microsoft open-sourcing so much of it a few
weeks ago it could be on the verge of becoming more exciting.

If I were you I'd consider trying to get involved (or at least following
developments) in the official .NET on Linux projects. That way you don't have
to learn a new language but you can move away from Windows and Visual Studio.
And try to get some practice deploying Linux .NET applications in Docker - I'd
guess that experience will be in high demand in the near future.

------
canterburry
First off, read this: [http://blog.freecodecamp.com/2014/11/a-cautionary-tale-
of-le...](http://blog.freecodecamp.com/2014/11/a-cautionary-tale-of-learning-
to-code.html)

Then, read this ranking of the most popular languages:
[http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index....](http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html)

Figure out what type of development you enjoy. Do you enjoy the backend, the
frontend mobile etc. Different languages are good for different things.

If you like APIs and backend development learn java/scala or C#. Python is a
really good all around programming language but you'll need JavaScript, CSS to
do frontend web development. If you enjoy mobile, then java or
Objective-C/Swift is pretty much a must.

Next, what kind of job do you want? If you want an enterprise job then java or
C# is what you want. If you want to work for a small company, then many
languages will do but Python is again a good bet.

If you want to be a freelancer, then probably you should pick a skillset to
get really good at, whatever you happen to like, and stick to it. That's how
you'll stand out against others and be seen as an expert.

I personally don't believe in knowing 5+ programming languages and claiming to
be great at all of them. Pick 1 or 2 as your core, and then dabble in others.
Your core languages you should be able to do in your sleep and be good enough
to ace any interview.

------
drawkbox
Most developers need 5-10 years to really get to be engineers and solid
product makers. Until then work on teams that are better than you and get as
much experience as possible.

Keep doing what you were doing in .NET or something you can take on. Maybe
explore some new areas/platforms but only when you have some projects in them.
You can learn to deliver product on any platform but change it up when you
have the ability or in your free time. Start small in deliverable chunks
always and build from there.

I feel that you need to slow down, write sentences into paragraphs, figure out
what you want. Be concise.

You are focusing on the 30 year old thing, most developers are their best in
their 30s+, so don't believe the hype. Think about it, graduate at 22 or 25/6
with masters if taking that route, 5-10 years of experience puts the best of
their industry right at early to mid thirties as the starting point for good
developers. Just because VCs want developers before you know your value
doesn't mean good developers aren't needed. You need to focus on making
yourself better in your eyes. You aren't there yet but you are on the journey
and you are thinking about these things so that is a good sign.

Keep working at it, you have time. Right now though since you feel a little
lost, just take on a .NET role, or something you can take on, and rebuild your
confidence. You can make a product on any platform and you will learn many
good patterns and anti-patterns even if that is not the platform you choose in
your own projects. What you need right now is experience and some of it may
suck but find the good/fun/learning in each adventure.

------
christopherslee
What I tell most people to do is to build a lot of toy projects. A lot. Ship a
lot of code out onto the internet for the world to see.

There are several purposes:

1) Building a lot of things will hopefully help you uncover different problems
that you will have to struggle to solve. Hopefully after struggling to solve
them, you will gain understanding. Just following hello worlds doesn't really
help much. But when you're trying to figure out how to implement a "real-
world" product problem, you'll have to figure out how to develop features that
don't come for free with whatever framework you are using.

2) Also, don't write everything from scratch. Research what frameworks or
libraries might help accelerate your development. Understand the pros and cons
of using them.

3) Hopefully as you build more things, they will get better. And then you will
have something to showcase to prospective employers. You'll have real code you
can share with them. Be humble, get pointers on how you can improve. Bonus
points if you have tests too.

4) It shows initiative and interest. I'd imagine these are important
intangibles. I'd be very reluctant to hire an engineer who didn't tinker with
things at night. (not necessarily all night, every night.)

5) Additionally, taking vague concepts and requirements and turning them into
products does take some discipline. Which features will you keep, which
features will you cut. How can you change your requirements and still get what
you want. It shows that you can do things without being told exactly what to
do, or how to do it.

Hope this helps.

~~~
fridek
_2) Also, don 't write everything from scratch. Research what frameworks or
libraries might help accelerate your development. Understand the pros and cons
of using them._

That's the most often ignored advice I've encountered. Most frameworks and
libraries are written by actually smart people, or at least by very
experienced people. While it may not seem as the best solution for any given
problem, they solve many basic things that are just hard to get right on the
first try.

I started coding about 10 years ago by writing my own CMS. Then I've found it
was built on wrong assumptions and wrote another one. Then another. My
thinking was - my needs are very simple, I don't need the whole framework, I
will be better on my own knowing every line of my code.

This time was almost completely wasted. I've learned what to avoid but not how
to do things right. Also my resume was missing hot keywords recruiters are
looking for, since I knew the language but not the frameworks. Usually it's ok
for companies to train somebody as long as they have a point of reference ("he
knows Backbone so he will learn Angular quickly" \- not the best thinking, but
that's what I've experienced so far).

My advice is do some initial research, see which framework or language suits
you best and stick with it. It takes about a year to find all ups and downs of
any given solution and many on the first glance look better/worse than they
actually are. Good rule of the thumb is to choose something that is past the
first iteration, so the initial problems are resolved but haven't had more
than few, meaning that involved people are smart enough to not replace one
error with another.

~~~
cozuya
I'm of two minds on this sort of advice. If you don't at the very least
understand the core concepts of DOM event handlers and async callbacks and I
guess just the DOM tree in general, jumping right into Angular (when you're
looking for front end jobs) is doing yourself a pretty big disservice. But as
far as just getting a job jumping from hot framework to hot framework probably
is just fine...

~~~
christopherslee
Yeah, it's tricky. I guess I should amend the suggestions to be:

A) start by understanding the tools and libraries available to you, and how to
integrate them to build product/features faster.

B) start to understand what is going on under the covers in those libraries.
it's not uncommon that, as awesome as these libraries can be, you'll have to
look at their source code eventually to work through some unintended behavior
or corner cases.

------
Sakes
Some more background would be nice. All I was able to gleam was that you have
2 years experience developing in c# which mainly consisted of converting a
legacy code base to an ASP MVC code base. Don't worry about being 30, it just
matters what you can do. So, with that being said.

How were you making money before you became a c# developer? It sounds like you
might have been programming, but what specifically?

What city/country do you live in?

What did you like about the tech you were using before c#?

What did you like about c#?

What kind of app were you building in c#?

What kind of online articles do you find yourself reading when your mind
starts to wander?

What was the vision you had for your life at 25?

How long did you spend writing your resume?

How many jobs do you apply for each week?

How many do you apply for each month?

I just want to get a sense of who you are. If I get that, I'm sure I can offer
some good advice as to what tech to invest your time in, and possibly even
some actionable steps for you to find work.

This will all work out. Success doesn't care how hard you fall, only how
quickly you get back up. So put your fucking rally cap on, cause this about to
be a memory.

Cheers

~~~
nxi
I did IT support for a yr after that I was a market analyst. Then a 2 month
opening for an intern came up, which I managed to stretch it to 2 yrs. But the
new manager wanted only senior developers on staff and I was out. C# was my
first professional language. Before that I did some collage projects and some
freelance work on static sites, MS Access based app with VB. C# was not a
choice but what the company was working on. I have only developed websites
with forms. Basically a fancy CRUD. They is nothing special I see in C# but I
liked the intellisense of Visual Studio. My vision for 25 was that, I would
have a clear aim. As in, picked a language, domain and stuck to it for atleast
5 yrs. My resume, have been a long time in making. Guess since the last 4
years, my Cv has been the same. Just keep updating it. I apply for about 3-10
jobs weekly, depending on the openings available. As for reading, I usually
follow the articles on asp.net and hacker news. Anything with keyword .net,
C#, python.

~~~
Sakes
Thanks, I have a much clearer view. A little background on me so you can see I
know what I'm talking about. I'm a 12+ year web app developer who specializes
in front-end development.

Proficient in:

SQL, Java, Hibernate, c#, ASP.net, ASP MVC + Razor, Entity Framework,
Coldfusion, Railo, Visual Studio, IntelliJ, Javascript, jQuery, Mootools,
Backbonejs, css, LESS, bootstrap.

Familiar with: IIS, Apache, Tomcat, Maven, Artifactory

Currently Mastering:

knockoutjs, knockbackjs

Dabbled in:

Python, Ubuntu web server, Pylons.

So here are my assumptions about you, and I'll follow it up with advice:

You are not a developer or engineer, you are a hacker. You've probably thought
or said something to the effect of "Users don't care what the code looks like,
all that matters is that it works". You are probably good at getting things
working quickly but given a large project can find yourself weighed down with
code debt and that once rapid productivity rate comes screeching to a halt.

I think of programmers as having personality types, and if you match up the
correct personality type with the correct tasks, that individual can be very
productive. So, if I am correct, you are a hacker. You are best suited for
working on prototypes or at custom software shops where getting an initial app
launched is way more important than code maintainability.

You have a long background in market analysis, I'm guessing 4+ years, so if
you can find a company creating software to aid in market analysis, you could
champion yourself as both a developer and domain expert to that company.

Advice:

1) You have sent out roughly 168 resumes over a 6 month period and none of
those have resulted in an interview. So either your resume is terrible, or you
are applying to the wrong jobs, but I suspect its most likely both. Send me
your resume, and I'll look over it with my friend and we'll critique it for
you. hnsakes [at] gmail.com

2) Rewrite your resume from scratch, referencing your original resume for
content. Your resume should always be coupled with a cover letter that has
been tailored to the position you are applying for.

3) Understand the value that you bring and tell the employer how you will help
them. Going on my assumptions above that would consist of banging out
prototypes or small to medium sized applications quickly.

4) Apply to companies that are looking to start transitioning from people
services to technology services. For example, I am currently contracting with
a book publisher helping them move from selling books to delivering content
via a web application.

5) Apply to custom software shops. They will have projects of all sizes, and
hackers typically shine in these environments.

6) Apply to companies providing market analysis services where you can
leverage your domain experience to add value.

7) Always apply to companies looking for a .NET / c# developer, don't pick up
a new tech stack unless you need to, meaning some company is interested in
hiring you but they don't use c#.

Critique:

You think c# is bad, you think visual studio is bad, but you don't have the
experience to know why nor were you able to find the good parts in those
techs.

Visual Studio is pretty amazing, c# is pretty amazing. The only problem with
visual studio is that it is not IntelliJ, the only problem with c# is the web
is polluted with poor code snippets due to a disproportionate amount of poor
developers in that community compared to others. Building Microsoft based web
solutions is just too easy to get started with, and developers tend to plateau
pretty quickly as a result.

Entity Framework, is just awesome. I just wish I could code this stuff in
intellij rather than VS though.

So this is my initial response. I'd be happy to go into more details over
email or in this comment thread. This won't be hard to fix. You will have a
job soon enough, you just need to know yourself better, and allocate your
resources correctly (fine tuning the jobs you apply for, polishing your
resume, and as a last resort working with new technologies after you have
addressed the job search techniques/resume).

------
phektus
"I do not have experience due to which I cannot find a job and I cannot get a
Job as I lack experience. Its like a dead-lock situation"

Nowadays, whenever a programmer says this a cat dies in the other side of the
world. We developers are almost immune to this, because we have what we call
open source software and free cloud services doing very specialized tasks.
What I mean to say is that if experience is your problem, you should be glad
to know that there are ways to gain experience without a job. This is quite
easy to do in our field - contribute to open source, do some personal projects
for portfolio, or even help out some startup in need of manpower. All these
things can be done right now, and reaching out to HN is a good start. Relax,
my friend. Just head out and continue on, say, the Python web development
path, and pretty soon you will find some arrangement or gig that will get the
wheels rolling for you.

------
disputin
You say you're battling to get hired with only two years experience, but now
you're wanting to abandon that two years of .Net experience and then go job
hunting with skills in which you have no commercial experience. Build on the
little foundation, stay with .Net at least until job hunting isn't a problem.

------
zeeshanm
I pretty much agree with what everyone has said. But I'll just emphasize that
you should believe in yourself and just try to fake until you can believe in
yourself. Like they say "fake it till you make it."

And the only way to make it is to keep going and don't give up. Believing in
yourself will help with not giving up. You'll be surprised how much you'd be
able to learn by just not giving up. For example, I know this one developer
who used to ask these ridiculously stupid questions on stackoverflow. I mean
things like you can learn simply by reading the docs. But I've always known
him having thick skin and just getting stuff done. Your aptitude can only help
you to a certain extent but it is your attitude that can help you achieve
great heights. Have a growth mindset and don't worry about not learning fast
or what others have done.

------
Hates_
You already have experience in .NET so I'm not sure why you are trying to move
away from it to a language in which you have no experience at all. You mention
the work you did on the simple CMS and praying that it worked. Build on those
skills. If you could do it again what would you differently. What methods
could you employ so that you didn't have to pray it worked. Read up on
webservices so that you fully understand them. Getting good takes a lot of
time. Even though I know a few languages and frameworks very well, moving to
something new can feel like starting all over again.

The great thing about software is that there are plenty of ways to get
experience outside of having a job. Write your own software or develop your
own sites that show off your capabilities. Make the source available on Github
if you want. Write some blog posts. Help out on Stackoverflow.

------
mackraken
Don't over think it or start self doubting. Are you getting interviews? As
previously asked - where are you located?

1\. You must network. Make the effort to go to local meetups, etc. One problem
you have is that you don't have other developers around. Knowing how to market
yourself comes with awareness and experience you get by having relationships
with other developers. Get out to a local meetup or something.

Without knowing more, in general: 1\. If you're able to reduce your salary
requirements then look for something that offers you a chance to build skills
(sacrifice compensation for now). 2\. You may need to relocate for greener
fields.

As for tech choices, I think it's more about being with a team (or project)
that is actively practicing high-quality code craftsmanship. Languages come
and go, but delivering high quality code is a skill that sticks.

~~~
nxi
Dubai, UAE. No interview calls. That is really frustrating as I do not get any
reply for my emails. Atleast, it would be great if they just reply saying what
I lack. I know its extra work but I think is the least they can do when they
post and ad for a job.

------
legohead
Consider moving to an area with more jobs available.

As for your skills, continue to create on your own. You should know SQL and
how to work with memcache or redis. Making an android app is good but if your
career path is more towards web development keep toying around with that
technology as well. Ideally you could build something and include it on your
resume.

As nolite said, pick a language and stick with it. You need to learn one
language inside and out and then you'll be able to pick up other languages
that much easier.

And lastly, _don 't sell yourself short!_ You have experience, you are excited
about this work and willing to learn, then you will do a great job. Let that
show through when you interview. Tailor your resume to fit the job description
you are applying for. Your resume gets you an interview, the interview gets
you the job.

~~~
nxi
I know SQL.

------
Zigurd
As others here have pointed out, you don't give us a lot to go by. But here
are some points that leap out:

1\. If you find Java hard to understand, and not just unappealing too your
tastes, do you really understand C#? You may need to focus on basic
understanding, no matter what language you choose.

2\. Android has a steep-ish learning curve and can punish an incomplete
understanding harshly. For just one example, apps and components of apps have
a lifecycle you can't just gloss over.

3\. What's wrong with the market for C# developers? I don't think picking
another area of concentration will help. You may need to get some
certification or course completion that shows you have a specific level of C#
expertise.

------
eldelshell
IDK anything about the job market in the UAE but I have an acquaintance in a
position very similar to yours (self-taught .Net webdev with some years of
experience) and my advice was to go into mobile development. You say you're
doing some Android development. Stick with that and apply for those positions.
If you publish something in the Play store, much better since you'll have
something to show.

Use your knowledge (as limited as it might be) on web services as a leverage
(all mobile apps use some sort of web service) and exploit it.

Also, try to apply to positions in consulting firms, since those usually grab
the cheapest option and allows you to gain some real world experience.

------
jammycakes
The main thing I'd recommend here is this: start building up an online
portfolio.

Get yourself a GitHub account if you haven't already done so and start
contributing to one or two open source projects. Submitting pull requests or
patches to existing projects and having them accepted is one way of getting
yourself noticed.

Start answering questions on Stack Overflow. Start a blog. Leave comments on
other people's blogs.

Things like these can compensate considerably for a lack of workplace
experience.

------
sharp11
These are in no specific order and I haven't tried them. But, sounds like you
might benenefit from some structured training:

[http://www.thinkful.com/](http://www.thinkful.com/)
[https://www.codementor.io/](https://www.codementor.io/)
[https://www.bloc.io/](https://www.bloc.io/)

------
uaygsfdbzf
A great way to gain more experience is to contribute to open source.

One way would be to join the Debian mono group to help improve the C#/.NET
stack in Linux Mint (they pull packages from Debian):

[https://wiki.debian.org/Teams/DebianMonoGroup](https://wiki.debian.org/Teams/DebianMonoGroup)

Similar teams exist in Debian for many all languages.

------
kazinator
> _I am 30yr old software developer with 2 yrs experience as a ASP.net C#
> developer._

That's it? Your only development experience is that? No school or anything of
that sort?

There is a backstory missing: how did you get that ASP.net C# job with zero
experience?

------
SCHiM
Not-an-expert-disclaimer here.

First of, believe in yourself. This sounds clinched, but what I mean that you
should do is dare to take on more responsibility.

Presumably you don't advertise yourself as 'experienced' when applying for the
job openings because you feel you won't be able to add value the the company
you're applying to. I presume you don't trust yourself to be able to complete
the tasks the company will ask of you and that you refuse to have the company
lose money because of you.

The solution, in my opinion, is to inflate instead of deflate what you've
done. Even if you yourself don't believe it amounted to much: having 'built a
custom cms' on your cv will, if phrased the right way, sound like 'experience'
to potential employers. You're not lying when you do this. You _have_ built
that CMS, and even if it seemed simple it still counts for something.

I can honestly say that I've written accounting software for the marketing
department of a certain company. On my cv this sounds impressive, and I've
actually done it. In reality it came down to 500 lines of (very ugly)VBAv6
code in excel. Do I think it's the best work I've ever done? No, but I did do
it.

Next, perhaps you don't realize this, but after a certain point the language
you program in matters less and less. You see what's important in programming
is not the languages that you know but the paradigms that you've mastered and
the intuition you develop for doing things in a certain way. In C# you've
learned object oriented programming. This experience is much more valualbe to
you than knowledge of C# itself. With you having played around in Java, C#,
Phyton it sounds to me that you've sampled allot of different ways of getting
stuff done with programming.

And you do _know_ this, even if it seems so simple to you, putting on your cv
'two years experience with OOP' is true and a valid way of advertising
yourself. Allow yourself to advertise the 'generic' programming skills you've
learned with C# when applying for openings that require Java. You're not
lying, and you'll see that you can live up to the challenges your future
employer has in store for you.

When I wrote that VBA application I hadn't written a single line of VBA in my
entire life, and while the source is a mess (I don't envy the person who needs
to fix something in the future...) the program does work.

You _must_ trust yourself to be able to tackle the problems that could be
thrown your way by your employer. That way you won't feel guilty when applying
for a job and you can say that you are, in fact, experienced, which you are.

------
stewbrew
You say you don't have any senior software developer friend. Aren't there any
opportunities for networking in Dubai? Meetups etc.?

------
dvanduzer
Have you considered focusing your job search on systems administration, while
continuing to develop your programming skills?

------
mansa
Try harder, look for a job in start-ups and at-least for one year just do good
work instead of looking for package.

------
bootstrapnyc
some people (caugh caugh rent-the-runway) describe a junior developer as this:
[http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=d399f4767bd2e859&q=Junior+F...](http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=d399f4767bd2e859&q=Junior+Front+End+Developer&tk=198ovvfrs0mqi12i)

pretty silly

------
byoung2
Where are you located?

~~~
nxi
Dubai, UAE

~~~
Maro
Would you consider moving?

If you could move to San Francisco, you most certainly would get a job, junior
or not. Then improve.

~~~
mattdeboard
Surely you understand how unrealistic this is. I mean, it's so unrealistic
that "unrealistic" is almost a comical understatement. Why not just go all the
way and say, "If you could just win the lottery and grow a set of beautiful,
angelic wings, you could be a very wealthy, flying programmer."

------
not_kurt_godel
If your sloppy grammar and spelling are anything to go by, perhaps your issue
lies with inattention to details.

~~~
Adrien_L
You should consider the fact that not everyone on Hacker News is a native
english speaker before judging someone based on their spelling and grammar.

